# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2008 >  invalid column name 'email' in SQL server 2008

## susmitha pinky

Hello
i am using replication monitor to monitor the data flow between the servers and i am facing an error "invalid column name 'email'. how can i fix this?

----------


## skhanal

Sounds like the subscriber is missing a column named "email".

----------

